# Finally!!! I just got promoted again!



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I now am a "Jane Austen."  Was it because of the brilliance of my posts that I was afforded this honor?  

However, I need to tell you that despite enjoying this singular honor, I will not intentionally cross-dress to celebrate it.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Congratulations 

shame about you not cross dressing though


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> A lot of you noticed the new levels as I added them - it took a bit longer to add them than I expected!!
> 
> Here are the results, and the number of members currently in each level.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on making Jane Austen...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Mind you, the key word is "intentional."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

so, you might be cross-dressing, just not as Jane?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey!  That skimpy red thing is pretty fetching, can I borrow it?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Hey! That skimpy red thing is pretty fetching, can I borrow it?


The original is Steph's so check with her.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I wonder if she has it in 42 regular.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, you know, we might be able to have it altered to fit you, if you asked nicely.....


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Puleese, pretty please?  With sugar and dollops of Harvey's Bristol Cream on it?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Well, you know, we might be able to have it altered to fit you, if you asked nicely.....





Philip Chen said:


> Puleese, pretty please? With sugar and dollops of Harvey's Bristol Cream on it?


maybe you should make her a cartoon and she'll be nice.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, looking at the new levels, it looks like it'll be years before I have to make good on my promise to Scarlet celebrate my rise to 'Shakespeare' in iambic pentameter.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> I now am a "Jane Austen." Was it because of the brilliance of my posts that I was afforded this honor?
> 
> However, I need to tell you that despite enjoying this singular honor, I will not intentionally cross-dress to celebrate it.


Do you prefer to be a plain-Jane?


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I need to post another 9000+ ... I always wanted to be Isaac Asimov !


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh i love Harvey's Bristol Cream


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


> Puleese, pretty please? With sugar and dollops of Harvey's Bristol Cream on it?


Hmmm....I've never had Harvey's Bristol Cream, is that a good bribe enticement? (cc84 seems to think so! )


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, if we put enough Harvey's Bristol Cream on it you won't care if that skimpy red thing goes missing for a while. We could call it the brother/sisterhood of the traveling red skimpy thing!  A cross-dresserks guide to fashion.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Con*gradual*ations, Philip!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Hmmm....I've never had Harvey's Bristol Cream, is that a good bribe enticement? (cc84 seems to think so! )


I say take the booze and give him whatever he wants, throw some red high heels in too


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Name Stars	Required posts	Current Members
> Status: Dr. Seuss * 0 20233
> Status: Madeleine L'Engle ** 50 357
> Status: Lewis Carroll ** 100 376
> ...


Wait--so you're telling us that 95% of the members on this board never post _anything_, and the other 5% of us loud-mouths do all the talking? I don't get it...why do people actually join the board if they never say a word?

--Maria
(another Jane Austen)


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I wouldn't say they don't post anything (although I'm sure some do) - they just haven't made it to the 50-post mark, right?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

That's been my experience with message boards.  The great majority of visitors are lurkers, even if they register as a members.  The majority of the posts are usually made by a small cadre of active members.  Once in a while a lurker will come forth if a particular issue gets stuck in his/her craw.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

meromana said:


> Wait--so you're telling us that 95% of the members on this board never post _anything_, and the other 5% of us loud-mouths do all the talking? I don't get it...why do people actually join the board if they never say a word?
> 
> --Maria
> (another Jane Austen)


I wondered about that too. One possibility is that someone signs up to read posts and reserve their screen name "just in case" they want to join in. When I first joined, I was mainly in the buy/sell/barter thread and had WAY more pm's than posts as I made deals to buy Kindles and covers.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Well I wouldn't say they don't post anything (although I'm sure some do) - they just haven't made it to the 50-post mark, right?


Okay, I get it. The vast majority don't say much (< 50 posts), but they didn't necessarily NEVER make a post.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Free at Last! That darn corset was a killer and this promotion came just in time. Those whale bones kept sticking in my ribs.

The skimpy red thing was great when it was warm, but with temperatures hitting in the 50s, way too cold for me and my arthritic body !! And those high heels, man my dogs really hurt.

Finally, there is that funny thing you girls wear with the tiny hooks in the back? What's with that? If I can offer a small suggestion:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Philip, and I love the new avatar!!!

Betsy


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> Finally, there is that funny thing you girls wear with the tiny hooks in the back? What's with that? If I can offer a small suggestion:


A velcro-hook bra? Why has no one ever thought of this before? It's ingenious. Those darn hooks & eyes never get any easier...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

meromana said:


> A velcro-hook bra? Why has no one ever thought of this before? It's ingenious. Those darn hooks & eyes never get any easier...


Maybe because the Velcro-hooks could stick to the clothing? My question is why did front closure bras go out of fashion? Much easier!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Maybe because the Velcro-hooks could stick to the clothing? My question is why did front closure bras go out of fashion? Much easier!


@Anna: Front-closies--OMG, it's been so long. I loved my front-closies. They were prettier and so much easier to put on! Thanks for reminding me.

@Everybody else: Ah...sorry for the digression. Back to promotions...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

What is it with you women? Mention "bra" and it's like saying "Alakazam!"

I innocently mentioned on a community thread that I had been to BraSmyth that morning and suddenly the thread was flooded with practically every female (or posters posing as female) discussing bra size, cup size, fitting problems, different sizes of bras, etc., etc.

A high school sophomore boy's dream come true!   

Carry on, don't mind me.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

meromana said:


> A velcro-hook bra? Why has no one ever thought of this before? It's ingenious. Those darn hooks & eyes never get any easier...


Should I patent this as my second invention?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> What is it with you women? Mention "bra" and it's like saying "Alakazam!"


They are torture devices!
I was on a consumer panel for a clothing manufacturer a few years ago. They were talking about velcro 
closures for their bras, but they never marketed them. It's possible they did wear tests and the idea didn't 
go over well.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> Should I patent this as my second invention?


What was your first invention?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

lonestar said:


> What was your first invention?


It was a buoy mooring system for use in the ocean and along coastal waterways. It used forward scanning sonar to find and enable the repeated anchoring and retrieval of anchors from moorings in the ocean and could be used in the the deep ocean.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


> It was a buoy mooring system for use in the ocean and along coastal waterways. It used forward scanning sonar to find and enable the repeated anchoring and retrieval of anchors from moorings in the ocean and could be used in the the deep ocean.


Sounds useful. Is it being produced?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Sounds useful. Is it being produced?


It was invented to fulfill (0stensibly) a need that the Coast Guard had to repeatedly moor aids to navigation in cold climates. However, I have a feeling that it disappeared into black programs that my firm was involved in at the time. As a good little engineer, I was paid $1.00 for the patent, had my head patted, and was sent back to work. I do not know whether it is being used, as I do not own any rights to it (overbearing employer agreements).


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


> It was invented to fulfill (0stensibly) a need that the Coast Guard had to repeatedly moor aids to navigation in cold climates. However, I have a feeling that it disappeared into black programs that my firm was involved in at the time. As a good little engineer, I was paid $1.00 for the patent, had my head patted, and was sent back to work. I do not know whether it is being used, as I do not own any rights to it (overbearing employer agreements).


 Too bad. That sounds like projects completed only to fulfill contract obligations knowing the product will never be used. It is more fun when you know someone is enjoying what you created.

Your cartoons will be enjoyed and not buried!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I suspect that it was and continues to be used; it is just that no one will ever know about it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats Phil on reaching this neat level of posting.

And may I say that I have always appreciated front-closures.

We have many new members recently who are probably still having fun with their new K3s.
And some of them seem to think that this board is somehow an extension of Amazon's boards.
They'll learn.

Just sayin......


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> And may I say that I have always appreciated front-closures.


Whew! Thanks for bringing us back to a topic I can comprehend. I was getting seriously lost in all that sonar-technology business. I'm sure we lost our high school sophomore boys following at that point, too. But we may have picked up some "old salt" boating engineers like my Dad in the process. Oops, wait, I forgot--he's a


Spoiler



Nook


 man.

--Maria


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah all that science stuff was getting me lost in reality.
Maybe I am confused but I always thought that the front closures were worn for a gentleman's pleasure.
Perhaps I was mistaken.

Just sayin....


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Maria,

Your Dad might enjoy my book.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

> Status: Dostoevsky ****** 3000	9
> Status: Shakespeare ********** 25000	0


Shouldn't that be Fyodor Dostoevsky and William Shakespeare? Unlike Scheherazade, they do have a first and last names.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Geemont said:


> Shouldn't that be Fyodor Dostoevsky and William Shakespeare? Unlike Scheherazade, they do have a first and last names.


If I remember correctly, there is a length limit for the status value. I think those two just exceeded the limit with the first names included. I think Arthur Conan Doyle just made it under the limit.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

If I get that high in the ranks, will I be required to wear period costumes and speak funny English?


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> Maria,
> 
> Your Dad might enjoy my book.


Actually, you may be right. He's definitely the Tom Clancy/Ken Follett type (and _not _ the Maria Romana type...LOL), so this might intrigue him. He is a Nook guy, though; do you have a version he can read on the Nook, even like a PDF?

And by the way, his favorite expression is "What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger." He's even got a shirt with that embroidered on it. I'm going to share your tag line with him--he'll love it!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

woot. Dostoevsky. Sorry never looked up the new stati (is that right?). 

By the way.... +1 post


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

meromana said:


> Actually, you may be right. He's definitely the Tom Clancy/Ken Follett type (and _not _ the Maria Romana type...LOL), so this might intrigue him. He is a Nook guy, though; do you have a version he can read on the Nook, even like a PDF?
> 
> And by the way, his favorite expression is "What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger." He's even got a shirt with that embroidered on it. I'm going to share your tag line with him--he'll love it!


Maria,

Falling Star is available on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/24267

Please check your private messages.

Phil


----------

